# I wonder if this will drain ok?



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Found this at a house that a customer was thinking of buying.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It will work just fine, amazing what some people come up with when they don't know plumbing:laughing:. Nothing a 45 couldn't have fixed.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, in the background you can see that some DIYer decided to go from copper to halve iced u dee the sink with a compression fitting at the wall. It of course is leaking. So now to fix it properly we have to cut open the wall to replace the copper.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not pretty but it works.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess center outlet wastes were out of stock.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

That could be cleaned up easily. Plus she'd gain some cabinet space.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Won't pass in Illinois


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

That shouldn't pass anywhere. I would have put in a 45. I'm not a fan of a center outlet.


----------



## sburntx74 (Aug 13, 2012)

dclarke said:


> That shouldn't pass anywhere. I would have put in a 45. I'm not a fan of a center outlet.


Same here


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

If there is anything more than a 45 in the wall, there would be too many degrees of direction change on the trap for it to pass code here. 

Is it just the pic that makes it look like the drain is backgrading?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

in my area it wouldn't pass a disposal has to have its own p- trap and don't like all those bends on a kitchen drain


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

not here, if i remember correctly a 90 can only be used after a trap if it is for a turn inside of a wall, otherwise its 2 45's


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Also, in the background you can see that some DIYer decided to go from copper to halve iced u dee the sink with a compression fitting at the wall.
> 
> 
> What is a halve iced u dee the sink? I have never heard of such a thing.
> ...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Also, in the background you can see that some DIYer decided to go from copper to halve iced u dee the sink with a compression fitting at the wall. It of course is leaking. So now to fix it properly we have to cut open the wall to replace the copper.


This didn't work right the first time i quoted you to ask this but what is a "halve iced u dee the sink"?


----------

